# 2015 orchid review



## monocotman (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi,
Now I can post links to Flickr here are a few orchid highlights from 2015.
First up is Phrag La Hougette and La Vingtaine flowering in the spring. 
Both from the EYOF. La Hougette is dalessandroi x 4n Beauport so triploid and as Eric is fond of saying,super vigorous. 
La Vingtaine is kovachii x MDC and much less vigorous.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/282524

Next a few cyps. First is Michael

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/yHSz12

Next is Pixi.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/20N8e6

This is the species calcicolum from Holger Perner.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/1w6DjJ

Last is Phrag Mem. Mariza Rolando ( Hanne Popow x kovachii )
First flowering seedling from the EYOF.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/e389o7

This flower stayed like this until it dropped. Great form.
It may also be polyploid,



Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2015)

All very nice. Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

Your cypripediums are very impressive!!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 25, 2015)

Love them all! Thanks for sharing. 

David


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2015)

My oh my those are quite spectacular, especially those Cyp's. Great growing. You set the bar pretty high for yourself now in 2016!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2015)

All those lovely pouches! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2015)

Great growing and a wonderful show. WOW on the Cyp.!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 26, 2015)

lovely cyps, especially


----------



## Marco (Dec 28, 2015)

The calcicolum is fantastic!

Thanks


----------

